# DAS6 Pro - What Pads / Compounds? - Newbie To DA



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Having just bought a DAS6 Pro on the group buy I'm after some advice on pads and compounds to use

I'm new to the whole DA scene, so be gentle

Our 2 cars - 2009 A4 in solid ibis white and a 2007 MINI in laser blue metallic

Any help much appreciated

Best / cheapest place to buy would be a great help too!


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

german paint tends to be hard so menzerna polishes are well suited, as for pads chemical guys hexlogic are very good.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Lake country hydrotech pads and megs 105 and 205. Allyou will need :buffer:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Menzerna polishes and pads. I've got a Merc, this combination works well for me (with my DAS6 Pro.) The pads are great value too. 

Pretty much bought all of my stuff from Polished Bliss.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Superspec said:


> Menzerna polishes and pads. I've got a Merc, this combination works well for me (with my DAS6 Pro.) The pads are great value too.
> 
> Pretty much bought all of my stuff from Polished Bliss.


Please don't take this as a challenge or criticism etc but out of curiosity how many other types of pad have you used? Listen been around long enough to know it's horses for courses and stuff but those Menz pads are horrid IMO, really just sub standard compared to many others

Cheers, matt


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

we have just done a few examples of what can be achived with the DA's

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=219551

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=219403

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218831

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218595


----------

